# Fall NC Meet October 1st - High Point, NC



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Fall already creeping up on us! 

October 1st looks like the best date for everyone, but only doing a one-day event on Saturday this time at the same location in High Point, NC.

Address: 1841 Eastchester Drive, High Point, NC. If you need directions, Google maps is your friend.

Time: Saturday - 9:30am - 5:30pm is when we have the shelter reserved

Food: Your on your own for lunch. Some drinks will be provided, but if you have a cooler please bring some. No alcohol since its a public park.

Stuff to bring:

Yourself
A friend
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Camera
Drinks and/or cooler (no alcohol)
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive critisim and humbly give advice/criticism


Anyone who wants to hang out afterwards we usually go out for dinner.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again in a couple weeks!

If your able to make it then add your name to the list :

1. Jason (bertholomey) 
2. Drake (The Drake)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The Drake said:


> Stuff to bring:
> 
> Yourself
> A friend
> ...


1. Jason (bertholomey) 
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)

As always Drake thank you (and Jason) for taking time out of your busy schedules to do the legwork required to set up these meets. I have enjoyed every one of them.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

lol, copy and past fail! Thanks for correcting that and adding some of the other stuff to bring


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Rich (Salami)


In in in in in. Hope to even make some changes right before, took off Wed-Sunday that week.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm on the list already , but I have to still make an appearance. 

I'm compiling a little bit of a mix cd - should be fun!

Now I have to reserve the shelter and send some pm's to some folks to make sure they know about it...


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I would love to. I'll try to take the day off work and if I can, I'll be there


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Rich (Salami)
5. Daniel (chithead)

I took the Friday before off to get the truck cleaned up, doors are supposed to be here THIS week, radio bezel THIS week, as of this moment, there is no excuse why the truck won't be ready.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> I would love to. I'll try to take the day off work and if I can, I'll be there


That would be fantastic! I think you would have a great time, and we all want to hear your car!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> as of this moment, there is no excuse why the truck won't be ready.


No worries bro, you have 3 1/2 weeks to come up with one. :laugh::bucktooth::lol:

I KID, I KID!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ouch... that stung a little bit.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Rich (Salami)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Adam (ameuba10)

hey jason, im going to try to throw together a little demo disk of my own for the meet too. lately ive been exposed to some pretty wild tracks that i think would be great for this!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ameuba10 said:


> hey jason, im going to try to throw together a little demo disk of my own for the meet too. lately ive been exposed to some pretty wild tracks that i think would be great for this!


That would be great Adam - I think everyone would love to get some new music to evaluate their system.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Rich (Salami)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Adam (ameuba10)
7. John (minibox)

Count me in! I'll get some music to you Jason.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Rich (Salami)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Adam (ameuba10)
7. John (minibox)
8. Webster (ragnaroksq)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

minibox said:


> 1. Jason (bertholomey)
> 2. Drake (The Drake)
> 3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
> 4. Rich (Salami)
> ...


Sounds good John - looking forward to getting those tunes to add to the disc. I'll be around on Saturday....



ragnaroksq said:


> 1. Jason (bertholomey)
> 2. Drake (The Drake)
> 3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
> 4. Rich (Salami)
> ...


It will be great to have you there JW.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Barring some terribly long engineering project or homework, I'll be there with Ally.

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Rich (Salami)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Adam (ameuba10)
7. John (minibox)
8. Webster (ragnaroksq)
9. Grayson (strakele)
10. Ally (millerlyte)


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey guys  No longer have a system, well, an installed system  But I should be there this time. Sorry Daniel, I now only have 1 FI Q. I will bring it along if ya wanna put it on a shelf somewhere  The other went with the Bird when I picked up my new toy:lipsrsealed: 

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Rich (Salami)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Adam (ameuba10)
7. John (minibox)
8. Webster (ragnaroksq)
9. Grayson (strakele)
10. Ally (millerlyte)
11. J-man


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

strakele said:


> Barring some terribly long engineering project or homework, I'll be there with Ally.
> 
> 1. Jason (bertholomey)
> 2. Drake (The Drake)
> ...


That would be fantastic Grayson - could this be the chance to hear Ally's car?



j-man said:


> Hey guys  No longer have a system, well, an installed system  But I should be there this time. Sorry Daniel, I now only have 1 FI Q. I will bring it along if ya wanna put it on a shelf somewhere  The other went with the Bird when I picked up my new toy:lipsrsealed:
> 
> 1. Jason (bertholomey)
> 2. Drake (The Drake)
> ...


Awesome - it will be great to hang out with you again......I know what the new toy is, but I ain't sayin'.....I want y'all to be surprised!


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

It's slow business season so I should be able to take the day off. 

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Rich (Salami)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Adam (ameuba10)
7. John (minibox)
8. Webster (ragnaroksq)
9. Grayson (strakele)
10. Ally (millerlyte)
11. J-man
12. Jeremy (sleeves)


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> That would be fantastic Grayson - could this be the chance to hear Ally's car?


I think I can talk her into bringing it. Though it'll probably be more to see than to listen to, since I doubt her sub will be installed by then. If you know anything about how long it takes to get something from Acoustic Elegance...

I think she's up to a 2 month wait now, after the initial 3-4 week quote.

So it'll probably still be just 1 of the 3 amps running the JBL components. Doesn't sound bad, but far from a complete, tuned system. Hopefully I can at least get her to run some more wire and get the 608's running active so we can do some tuning at the meet.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Update about the Meet!

Small change of plans......apparently, you have to book shelters 2-3 months in advance now , so.......I'm hosting this event at my house 

Erin (bikinpunk/bikinipunk) has successfully hosted similar events, and there have not been problems. From the folks who have attended our events in the past, I don't believe there will be any problems here either. Anyone acting like a db will be asked to leave 

*PLEASE.....PM for the address and my cell number, and PLEASE.....do not forward it to others - have them PM me as well. *

I live in near High Point, so we are not too far from where we usually meet. 

*Location:* my house

*Time:* around 09:00 EST to between 6:00 - 7:00 EST 

*Food:* I am looking to do sandwiches for lunch and for those who want to, get together for dinner at a local restaurant

*Bring:* Same as already stated - chairs, towel for windshield if you want, donation to help offset the cost, and no alcohol (don't want the liability of folks driving away from my place after drinking).

Any questions - either ask them here or pm me. 

Jason


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

you got the same # J?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes - it is the same.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm waiting to see if, I will be able to get the day off. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for the PM.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Re: Fall NC Meet October 1st - High Point, NC
It's slow business season so I should be able to take the day off. 

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Rich (Salami)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Adam (ameuba10)
7. John (minibox)
8. Webster (ragnaroksq)
9. Grayson (strakele)
10. Ally (millerlyte)
11. J-man
12. Jeremy (sleeves)
13. Mark (Navy Chief)


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think I'll have my new paint job done by then (new tires and headlights are priority), so the car is still going to look "like ass" as Grayson likes to say.

And it will probably sound like ass too, since there's a good chance nothing will be done to the car except running it active by then. But yes Jason, you can be the first to listen to it if you really would like to anyways  Can't wait to see everybody there.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Jason for opening your home for the meet. Looking forward to seeing everyone in a few weeks now. I should have sound setup in my vehicle, might not be pretty tho.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking forward to it as well!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

j-man said:


> Hey guys  No longer have a system, well, an installed system  But I should be there this time. Sorry Daniel, I now only have 1 FI Q. I will bring it along if ya wanna put it on a shelf somewhere  The other went with the Bird when I picked up my new toy:lipsrsealed:


Ooooh... a NEW toy... :surprised:


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

chithead said:


> Ooooh... a NEW toy... :surprised:




Yeah, got rid of the Bird. Had to get something with better gas mileage


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jason, I would LOVE to make this, man. I mean that. I really would. I've just got a lot on my plate here. Maybe ooonnneeee day I can, though.

I hope it turns out well. You shouldn't have any problems hosting at your house. 

*in for pictures*


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Jason, I would LOVE to make this, man. I mean that. I really would. I've just got a lot on my plate here. Maybe ooonnneeee day I can, though.
> 
> I hope it turns out well. You shouldn't have any problems hosting at your house.
> 
> *in for pictures*


How far of a drive would it be for you?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> How far of a drive would it be for you?


Roughly 8 hours.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Dont be such a pansy erin, civics get roughly 235.3mpg's yo.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Jason, I would LOVE to make this, man. I mean that. I really would. I've just got a lot on my plate here. Maybe ooonnneeee day I can, though.
> 
> I hope it turns out well. You shouldn't have any problems hosting at your house.
> 
> *in for pictures*


Thanks Erin! Maybe the Spring meet will work out for you to come up. It would cool to get a couple of the PA / MD guys to come down as well. 

Fellas - it's not the miles or the cost - Erin's got lots of things that preclude him from makin' the drive. 

Jeremy - did you talk to Steve about coming?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Erin! Maybe the Spring meet will work out for you to come up. It would cool to get a couple of the PA / MD guys to come down as well.
> 
> Fellas - it's not the miles or the cost - Erin's got lots of things that preclude him from makin' the drive.
> 
> Jeremy - did you talk to Steve about coming?


Yep. It's the time. 

What's some nearby airports?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We have Piedmont Triad International about 20 min from the house - airport code GSO - mostly Delta and US Air


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

wow...

If I flew out there on Saturday and flew back on Saturday it'd only be $200.
Now, if I fly in on Friday it bumps it to $316.
You know, I'd almost consider it but we're holding tight to money right now with all the house stuff going on. 

I'll need to keep this in mind next time. If I book far enough in advance, I could probably make it. Especially if you guys have it on a Sunday (flying on weekend is cheaper than on Friday).


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Out of curiosity -what airports were you looking at? From ___ to GSO?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Huntsville. HSV.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I was looking at awards points, etc on Delta - yucky times from huntsville to greensboro.......and yucky prices as well.......well - maybe certainly in the Spring


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I was looking at awards points, etc on Delta - yucky times from huntsville to greensboro.......and yucky prices as well.......well - maybe certainly in the Spring


I was thinking the same for AA but they don't fly in to Greensboro. 

Bummer. 

Like you said, maybe spring.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

What about Charlotte? 

It is about 2 hours from the meet and I will be driving up from Charlotte, can bring you back and forth.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Jason, I don't think I'll be bringing the Monte. I still plan to go, but I just can't afford the gas money right now. If I had the sub installed, then I might do it, but this time there's still nothing to really listen to yet, either.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

No problem at all Ally - understand completely. Thankfully, I still travel to Atlanta (seemingly every other week), so I'll still have the opportunity to hear it, everyone else will miss the opportunity 

I'm looking forward to getting your impressions of my car since you heard it at Erin's...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just scheduled some things for tomorrow that need to get taken care of, working next weekend, took September 30th off in case things need adjusted, tweaked, cleaned... trying my hardest not to disappoint Kendal this time


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> trying my hardest not to disappoint Kendal this time


Holy crap I matter!  :laugh:


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Jeremy - did you talk to Steve about coming?


I'll talk to him sometime this week about it.

...and Kendal, you only matter to him because you're the one that gives him the most crap about cancelling


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So I finally fired everything for the first time tonight getting ready for the meet, man am I going to need everyone's help with some tuning. I set the time alignment and I turned off CSII and it finally sounds reasonable now. Does anyone that is going have an Eclipse 7200 MKII, if so do you use the Circle Surround function. I had it on in High initially and everything sounded harsh and hollow, anyone else have this problem. I cannot wait to put this thing on an RTA and see how bad it looks, looking forward to meeting all of you in a few weeks.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

A couple people are using / have used that HU - they should be able to help out. 

If anyone has a microphone and true rta, please bring it.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I can bring my laptop and RTA. Also, if anyone is interested I can lug my old school oscilloscope over as well.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Drake. Is your system up and running these days? I thought I remembered you saying that the power supplies were operating correctly now, and you just had to get things together.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Drake. Is your system up and running these days? I thought I remembered you saying that the power supplies were operating correctly now, and you just had to get things together.


I actually threw everything in there yesterday and I have sound, Halleluiah! Still waiting on a new case for the PC as I found a snag with the current case. Couple other things I gotta work out, but at the very least I will have sound in the car this meet.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Navy Chief said:


> So I finally fired everything for the first time tonight getting ready for the meet, man am I going to need everyone's help with some tuning. I set the time alignment and I turned off CSII and it finally sounds reasonable now. Does anyone that is going have an Eclipse 7200 MKII, if so do you use the Circle Surround function. I had it on in High initially and everything sounded harsh and hollow, anyone else have this problem. I cannot wait to put this thing on an RTA and see how bad it looks, looking forward to meeting all of you in a few weeks.


I don't have that Eclipse any longer but ran it for 3 years. I did not use the CSII stuff. I just set the xovers, peq, and time alignment. 

Jman


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

The Drake said:


> I can bring my laptop and RTA. Also, if anyone is interested I can lug my old school oscilloscope over as well.


I still need to set my gains properly, so if your in the mood to help you can bring your o-scope.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> I still need to set my gains properly, so if your in the mood to help you can bring your o-scope.



Yeah sure, no problem


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The nearly 1 week bump. I just checked the weather, and we might have 70's and sunny - should be beautiful!

I'm getting the lunch plans / dinner plans together - hoping that most of those who responded will make it. I'm also finalizing the track list on the cd, and I'll send some 'liner' notes this week.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*I week from today! Hopefully better weather than what we are having right now!!!*

Same basic information:

PLEASE.....PM for the address and my cell number, and PLEASE.....do not forward it to others - have them PM me as well.

I live in near High Point, so we are not too far from where we usually meet.

Location: my house

Time: around 09:00 EST to between 6:00 - 7:00 EST

Food: I am looking to do sandwiches for lunch and for those who want to, get together for dinner at a local restaurant

Bring: Same as already stated - *chairs*, towel for windshield if you want, donation to help offset the cost, and no alcohol (don't want the liability of folks driving away from my place after drinking).

*Here is the most current list - Vicki is trying to get a sandwich tray ordered, so we need a bit of a head count - we are planning on about 20 people. If you know you are not going to make it - let me know. There are a couple other folks who haven't added their names to this list who are going to try to make it - if you could add your name, that would be great.*

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Rich (Salami)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Adam (ameuba10)
7. John (minibox)
8. Webster (ragnaroksq)
9. Grayson (strakele)
10. Ally (millerlyte)
11. J-man
12. Jeremy (sleeves)
13. Mark (Navy Chief) 


(Mike (Velocity)? Mike (Tintbox)? Demetrius (wdemetrius1)? Mark (Audible Physics)? John (JHolmes)? Fellippe (FG79)?)


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

hey jason i'm about 95% sure my roommate (GouRiki) and I will be able to attend this one as long as it's not too far from the original place, so please count us college students in wooo!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It would be great to have you guys join us - it should be a good time. I sent you a pm with the addy and cell #.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought I could make it but with a recent military move and now just got some deployment orders, I gotta take my leave when I'm able and it just happens to be during the weekend of the meet. If anyone is going to be around the Fayetteville or Hope Mills area hit me up. It would nice to get some input on my setup from someone who knows what their looking at. No one has a good sense of real car audio it seems around here except for loud shake your neighborhood systems. 

-Ben


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have finalized the track list on the Fall 2011 disc that I am giving out at the meet. I had contributions from Sam and Kendal, and I picked a couple tracks that I have received from John in the past (due to our schedules not being able to be synched). I hope you all will enjoy this assortment of tracks.

1. *Rosanna / Toto* - Natural sounding percussion, clear lead vocals with great backup vocals, great horns and electric guitar sound, dynamics from full tilt to quiet - just a fun track overall

2.* I'm So Sick (Acoustic) / Flyleaf* - Great acoustic guitar! Some low body string sounds - big sound from an acoustic. Her voice is hypnotic - high, tight, centered. Should really get a sense of the emotion that is driving the vocals. Just ask me to play the cd version - she is a screamer.

3. *The Gift / Seether* - Good amplified acoustic guitar, great percussion sound, live set - should get a sense of being at the live show. Great vocals - can get a sense of Humphries singing this with clenched teeth - shows great range at the end of the track.

4. *Wenyukela / Ladysmith Black Mambasa* - This is my a Capella track - my version of 'the King's Singers' that so many people use on their SQ discs. Please listen through the entire track - I know this will be a track that many would want to bypass. Use some volume and see if you get all the detail - imaging, soundstage, tonality. I was interested in muting the mid bass drivers to see how much was handled by the mid range and how much was on the mid bass - good exercise.

5. *9-Crimes / Damien Rice* - Thanks Ryan for this track - Wow! Incredible piano - slight fuzziness on some tones. Beautiful female voice - might not be centered - the reverb off the walls are mic'd pretty high. Low bass comes in - make sure not overwhelming. Rice comes in with lower, airy voice - lots of emotion in both voices - song builds - nice cello enters - other instruments building to the end, then back to piano.

6. *Send Me On My Way / Rusted Root* - Another fun track - guitar, then awesome bass guitar, then single flute type instrument. Powerful vocals in the center - very whimsical. 

7. *Your Heart Is As Black As Night / Melody Gardot* - Good piano at the beginning. Muted trumpet or kazoo - what does your system sound like? Sultry voice - nice percussion - stand up bass. 

8. *Colder Weather / Zac Brown Band* - I just love this track - his voice is amazing IMO - great timbre - powerful. Very nice back up vocals and piano - builds up to a point where bass and drums come in - violin and guitar - powerful vocals - love the percussion at the end before it gets quite again. Listen to Zac's voice at the end of the track - fantastic.

(Kendal)

9. *Come as you are / Nirvana* - I just like this track. Nothing super special about it except Dave Grohl’s drums. 

10. *Whole Lotta Love / Led Zepplin* - You should hear lots of width in the soundstage on this track. You can hear the echo of Jimmy Page’s guitar inside the room he recorded. During the chorus the guitar ‘streak’ should start just left of center and go all the way toward the right.

11. *Tusk - Fleetwood Mac* - A good workout of the entire system. 

12. *No Excuses / Alice in Chains* – More well recorded ‘90’s rock. You should hear the strings on the rhythm guitar being strummed.

(John)

13. *Missing You / John Cruz* - Fantastic acoustic guitar - should really pop on your system. Very personal vocals - intimate recording with nice sense of space in the room. 

14. *Numb / U2* - Good percussion at the beginning - fun guitar part. Serious bass - then vocals - the Edge speaking, and then Bono with the higher vocals coming in - lot of energy in this track.

15. *The Tennessee Waltz / Allan Taylor & Chris Jones* - The vocals on Allan Taylor's smooth baritone isn't the only treat on this track. This is a studio outtake with an extremely well recorded squeaky chair that helps establish room dimensions on the sound stage during listening.

16. *Barrio San Miguel / Gino D'auri* - Tight percussion with acoustic guitars in various locations across the soundstage. Listen for the correct sound emanating from the body of the strummed guitars, which should sound full but not overbearing when heavily strummed. The Castanas in the background do a good job at also establishing room dimensions.

17. *Brombo / Brian Bromberg & Akira Jimbo* - Akira opens this track with a fantastic drum session with tight kicks and a very natural sounding snare drum. When Brian Bromberg joins in with some great bass lines, this is a fantastic track for demonstrating midbass and sub quality.

18. *My Little Angel / Blues Company* - Very detailed vocals with little reverb effect open this track with only the accompaniment of an electric guitar. The way the vocalist articulates creates a realism and warm presence on a good system.

19. *Libertango / Richard Galliano* - A very dynamic track with, of all things - an accordion solo. At the start, the accordion is played so softly, the key strikes are clearly heard, building to a full bodied sound at its peak.

20. *Anne-sophie Mutter / Fantaisie Carmen - Bizet* - A stunning contrast between the full orchestra startling the listener at the outset, clearly defining the size of the orchestra, quickly narrowing to the lead violinist at dead center.

21. *The Link / Gojira* - There is nothing subtle about this track. Either your subwoofers can keep up, or they can't.

22. *The Day Before You Came / Abba* - Tight bass and riveting vocals.

23. *Ancora Vivo / Adriano Celentano* - Details vocals recorded this well are rare, particularly with catchy accompaniment and tight midbass.

24.* Sex / Goran Bregovic* - Pure, well recorded male vocals are boring on a system with poor tonality. Vocals are riveting on this track with the right setup.

*One thing I thought about later - once you all listen to the disc, feel free to add your impressions - what your system does well with a track, or what the track shows you in your system (good things or bad things).*


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

hey jason, i have my list that i was going to make as well. what program do you use to burn with? i cant seem to get the artist, and track data to show up after i burn mine


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I use iTunes to rip discs and then burn discs. One feature that I do like about it, I can hit print when I have my playlist displayed, and it will print out a nice track list that can be folded and be put in a jewel case.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

jooonnn said:


> hey jason i'm about 95% sure my roommate (GouRiki) and I will be able to attend this one as long as it's not too far from the original place, so please count us college students in wooo!


Cool.









I'm not driving.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice track list J :thumbsup:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks J-Man - I thought you might like that mix of stuff - not all fru-fru SQ music


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Damn!!!! Has anyone looked at the forecast for Saturday? 


Unbelievable if it holds.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I know right! It should be a fantastic fall day. Too bad the leaves aren't in the middle of 'the change'... We might not even need to run the ac all day while listening.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

No AC means no running car. 


You have a battery charger in case some one kills a battery?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a power supply (transformer) and jumper cables if needed (I remember having to drive home from the park to get jumper cables in the past - now we will be where the cables are )


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry I'm gonna miss this, at some point I will make one of these.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We will post lots of pictures (if we can finally remember to take some) for those who are missing this one. Of course....there will probably be another one in the Spring  It would be great to hear your Volvo!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Sorry I'm gonna miss this, at some point I will make one of these.


Ditto.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> We will post lots of pictures (if we can finally remember to take some) for those who are missing this one. Of course....there will probably be another one in the Spring  It would be great to hear your Volvo!


The Spring meet will go on my calendar.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chefhow said:


> The Spring meet will go on my calendar.


Sweet! 

@ Erin - "Ditto? "


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Apparently you've never seen the movie Ghost. Lol. 

Ditto = same


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Jason, I've got Saturday off for sure now. Can't wait to see you again!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Sweet!
> 
> @ Erin - "Ditto? "


Just promise to have the Bimmer ready to listen to.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Have today through Sunday off from work. Hope to have some small changes if I can keep from breaking router bits. Just got back from Lowes with another one.




Hey Jason. 


I just realized there is going to be a big problem with this meet at your house. 















Are there going to be girls in bikinis sunbathing so we can ogle them? Or some lesbians or something? Going to be weird without the typical scenery.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

And here I was thinking you all would see that as a benefit - better focus on the SQ's.... at least I won't have that guilty feeling everytime I took a picture of them (of course I was only taking them to show all of the distractions that we had to battle through.  

Good luck with those little tweaks and make sure you have that NIN disc in your car


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Definitely a positive, we all know women are just distractions away from car audio anyway


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I prefer women interested in car audio


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well played! Certainly best of both worlds.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Apparently you've never seen the movie Ghost. Lol.
> 
> Ditto = same


Or played pokemon ^_^


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I turn my phone on at 5 this morning to a slew of snarky comments! :laugh:

I totally missed Howard's post, and Erin's Ghost post with my Tapatalk....

Start:


chefhow said:


> Sorry I'm gonna miss this, at some point I will make one of these.





bikinpunk said:


> Ditto.





chefhow said:


> The Spring meet will go on my calendar.





bertholomey said:


> Sweet!
> 
> @ Erin - "Ditto? "


This should have been stated, "Erin, are you going to reply with 'Ditto' here as well to indicate your intention to place the Spring meet on your calendar when a date has been decided upon?"

Snarky, Snarky, Snarky......

(it was kind of interesting to watch about 10 seconds of that YouTube clip of Demi wrapping her hands around that huge clay penis - to think.....that was 1990.....)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Jason, I've got Saturday off for sure now. Can't wait to see you again!


I missed this one as well......I think you will have a great time.....really good group of people (if all show up )

Vicki has been busy with preparations this week while I was in Atlanta and Asheville, so hopefully everything will go smoothly. 

Noone has had issues with their GPS finding our house in the past, and we hopefully will have a sign at the turn in to the 'subdivision'.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

is it too late to bring another? i met a local guy thats really interested in learning more on car audio


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It is not too late. I don't have an exact count, but we should be fine. He will certainly have the chance to hear some great systems and ask questions to some very knowledgeable folks.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Jason, unfortunately I am sending regrets, some things came up last minute and I will not be making it. Please keep me informed of any other meets in the area in the future, just cant fit the 10 hours of commute for this into all the other things I have to get done. Thanks again for making me feel welcome to attend.

Mark


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

No problem Mark, completely understand. We will certainly have another one in the Spring, and I'll pm you with the details once they are known.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Going to be there but a lot later than planned. Was up late last night trying to get sound in my car. It ain't pretty but I at least have something to listen to. 


Shooting to be there by 1pm at the latest.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Had a great time this morning hanging out with the gang :thumbsup: Hadn't made the past couple of meets so it was good to see everyone again. Great to see new attendees as well, Grayson, Ally, and Fillippe welcome to our motley crew  It sucked I was unable to make it back over but some friends from Graham stopped by and filled up the rest of my day. I not having a system relegated me to a non contributer anyways and the limited listening I did while there was giving me the "holy smokes I gotta get my system together" blues  ha ha 

Hated hearing Ryan has transplanted to Tampa! Not only because he won't be at our g2gs but was really hoping to have him do my install in the Vette. We just don't have anyone with his skills here in the triad. (at least none I have found so far) I do hope he is doing great in Tampa though  FL is a trip but I had a blast the 20 years I lived there  

Jason, great job hosting this event. Love the area the new house is in! Quiet and pretty, can't ask for much more. The car, as always, blew me away. Everytime I have gotten in your car it has gotten better. Which is astounding cause I always exit it thinking it can't get any better. I really think you are just an 18" sub away from perfection  

Thanks again for everything


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Jason and Drake, thanks for putting together another great event! Jason thanks for inviting us to your house and the great lunch spread!

It was good to meet some new people and hear new cars. Looking forward to the next one with hopefully my car finished by then.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Fully agreed with everyone. We had a great time. Thanks Jason and Vicki for being such gracious hosts.

It was a lot of fun to meet everyone and hear all your cars. We'll definitely try to make future meets as well.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a great time as well. Thank you everyone for the kind words and advice. Definitely took it into account on the way home. Got to play with some settings on the drive, but still some more tweaking to do.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

It was such a pleasure getting to meet and talk to everybody. It's good to finally be able to put a face to a username. Also the first meet I've been to where I actually got to listen to everyone's car and see some really neat looking installs. Hope to see all of you again in the spring.

Jason and Vicki, thank you both for being such hospitable hosts. Can't wait to come back up there again in the spring (with my car ready to listen to, I will make sure of it).

Also, those cookies were delicious.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jealous missed this. in for pics.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll let Jason post the first round of pics. Gotta get mine uploaded.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Grayson for lettin' me post up the pics that I took (and thanks Drake for reminding me to take photos).

Of course I had a great time - it was fantastic hosting the meet at my house - I am very appreciative to all who could make it. The few who were unable to attend contacted me, and I would love to see you all make the Spring meet.

The group listened to most everyone's cars that were there and shared positive feedback to the owners. There are a few that will hopefully have completed systems by the time of the Spring Meet, and we will enjoy listening to yours as well. 

I'll let the pictures do the talking (worth a thousand of my words - which for most, that would be a good thing). I do thank each of you for attending and being such a wonderful group of Car Audio Enthusiasts.

First Arrivals on Friday night (Grayson and Ally in the Mitso and Fellippe in the GTO)









Trying to get my Angel Eyes to show up in a picture - not so much...









J-Man's big surprise (that I knew about because of FB) - beauty! Thanks dude for taking Ally for a demo ride - I'm sure that was a blast for her.


















Early group









Fellippe's GTO


















Milbert on the front stage - FTW!


















Drake's will be here in the Spring with the system playing for sure!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Kendal's excellent Milan - couldn't believe that it could be improved, but you proved me wrong - love the new tune! Adam - possibly waiting for the vehicle he wants to hear to open up.









Fellippe explaining something about the Buwaldas and Jeremy checking out the Milbert


















Daniel's truck! He made it!!!!



















Morel goodness


















HU and tweeter









Ultimo SC









Denford!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out and made a great meet. Thanks Jason for hosting and thank Vicki for us again for setting up a great lunch. Good to meet some new people and hear a wide range of cars. I didnt take any pictures, think Jason and Jeremy did most of that so we should see some pics when they get a chance to post.

I hope everyone had a safe drive home. I know I Barely made it home, I was so exhausted, running on 2 hours of sleep the previous night. Hope to see some of you other guys at our next meet in the spring, my system should be back up and running by then too.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

John's M5 always causes a stir when it arrives - Fantastic!


















Thank goodness for supportive wives!








Rich's Civic - awesome car and system










Daniel enjoying









VRx!!!!


















Grayson's amps









Amps and box









Ally doing a little clowning - it got a bit brisk later in the day.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

And finally, Jon's yota with Pioneer, Audison, and JL goodness




























JL W7 IB = fantastic!









Group shot after lunch (thanks for indulging me) doesn't include everyone, but a great group of folks none the less. 









Just to re-iterate, several couldn't make it (Webster - I really hope you were able to get that taken care of, and I really hope you can make it to the Spring meet - the group would really love to hear your car), but there will be another chance soon. Again, feel free to post comments about the tracks (personal impressions (other than, "the tracks suck") - how a particular track showed you something in your system). I look forward to seeing you all again. Thanks for making this such a great hobby!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> Jason, great job hosting this event. Love the area the new house is in! Quiet and pretty, can't ask for much more. The car, as always, blew me away. Every time I have gotten in your car it has gotten better. Which is astounding cause I always exit it thinking it can't get any better. I really think you are just an 18" sub away from perfection
> 
> Thanks again for everything


Thanks J-Man for the compliments about our home - we really like it out here!

Thank you as well for the kind words about the system.....and I'll take the 18" sub idea under advisement.  It was great seeing you again - love the Vette!, and I'm glad things are going well.



Salami said:


> Jason and Drake, thanks for putting together another great event! Jason thanks for inviting us to your house and the great lunch spread!


Thanks Rich - it was fun hosting it here - probably will do the same in the Spring - looking forward to seeing / hearing the car.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

strakele said:


> Fully agreed with everyone. We had a great time. Thanks Jason and Vicki for being such gracious hosts.
> 
> It was a lot of fun to meet everyone and hear all your cars. We'll definitely try to make future meets as well.


You are certainly welcome - you were great house guests - and we would love to have you up for the next one.



chithead said:


> I had a great time as well. Thank you everyone for the kind words and advice. Definitely took it into account on the way home. Got to play with some settings on the drive, but still some more tweaking to do.


The wait was well worth it - everyone had a great time hearing the new set up - reinforced my enjoyment of Morel drivers!



millerlyte said:


> It was such a pleasure getting to meet and talk to everybody. It's good to finally be able to put a face to a username. Also the first meet I've been to where I actually got to listen to everyone's car and see some really neat looking installs. Hope to see all of you again in the spring.
> 
> Jason and Vicki, thank you both for being such hospitable hosts. Can't wait to come back up there again in the spring (with my car ready to listen to, I will make sure of it).
> 
> Also, those cookies were delicious.


I'm glad you had a good time, and you all are certainly welcome anytime. Vicki doesn't do much baking, so she was pretty thrilled that you liked the cookies so much .......ok, enough of that, back to the hard core car audio talk 



bikinpunk said:


> Jealous missed this. in for pics.


You would have had a good time...would be great to have you up for the Spring one.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Was great to finally make one of the NC meets and have a working system as well!!

Jason thanks for you & Vicki having me over, running the great event and the CDs. Your car really sounds great, and it's nice to see the hard work pay off!

Was nice to meet everyone....Grayson, Ally, Drake, J-Man, Kendall, Jeremy, Adam, Daniel, John, Jon, and Rich. It was fun hangin out and listening to your cars. 

I believe everyone got to listen to my car.....J-Man, not sure if you did?? If not I owe ya!

-- Fellippe


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> You would have had a good time...would be great to have you up for the Spring one.


We'll see. The drive is too far because it keeps me away too long but maybe I can somehow make a flight out.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Argggg! I just really listened to my system and realized what a **** tune it has. I switched the RCAs for the mids and tweeters with out adjusting the gains. Explains why the tweeters sounded a bit hot. Grayson picked up on it but the reason why did not click until just now. 

At least I know for sure it will sound better for next time!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I failed to add earlier - Adam, the car sounds really good - very nice improvement from the Raleigh meet - better and better every time I hear it. I'm looking forward to your installation changes - getting the tweets on the pillar, etc. 

Thank you very much as well for making the mix disc. Excellent collection of tracks - as I said when we were listening - you happened to include my favorite track of all time - that certainly makes it a fantastic mix disc in my book!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

j-man said:


> Hated hearing Ryan has transplanted to Tampa! Not only because he won't be at our g2gs but was really hoping to have him do my install in the Vette. We just don't have anyone with his skills here in the triad. (at least none I have found so far) I do hope he is doing great in Tampa though  FL is a trip but I had a blast the 20 years I lived there





bertholomey said:


> J-Man's big surprise (that I knew about because of FB) - beauty! Thanks dude for taking Ally for a demo ride - I'm sure that was a blast for her.


Thanks for the kind words- and congrats on the great looking new car. Still have the TA? I knew you talked about getting a Vette as a driver and keeping the TA, but I know how things change.

So far Florida is great for the wife and I, but I do miss the great folks I've met centered around this obsession. I seriously considered making the trip, but timing just didn't work out due to so many other things going on the previous weeks.

Looks like a great turn out- glad y'all had a blast!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Ryan. Nope, no more Bird  I actually went to buy a CTS in which case I would've kept the Bird. But after driving the Vette it was all over  No need to have 2 2-seaters so I used the Bird to lower my payment. 

Glad FL is working out great. I am sure you will be back to GSO from time to time so holler if its on a weekend  If ya end up doing installs again, I make 3-4 trips to FL a year......haha 

Oh, and sorry I blew my tweeters


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are some of the pictures I took. I'll try not to duplicate what others have posted.
Some of the crew
















Jason's house








The meet 'mascot'








Lunch!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Jason doing something that can only be described as 'rocking out' 
























Jason's new rims....sweet!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The lifesaver of the day


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> The lifesaver of the day


Indeed... saved mine after your listening session


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

strakele said:


> Indeed... saved mine after your listening session


Yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry about that......


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Jason doing something that can only be described as 'rocking out'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I hate that I was not able to attend this GTG. I'm glad that everyone had a great time. It's good to see all of the pictures. It makes me look forward to the Spring GTG, that I hope to attend.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Notloudenuf said:
> 
> 
> > Jason doing something that can only be described as 'rocking out'
> ...


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> Yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry about that......


Haha wasn't the first time and probably won't be the last..


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

I had a blast saturday and I must thank Jason for opening up his home to all of us and providing us a meal and a place to jam. I really wished I could have stayed a little bit longer to get more adivce/opinions on my car as well as hear everyone else's. Jason, I think I may hurt you if you alter anything else to your car unless it is the addition of a miniature live band playing on your dash. Jon, Im going to say what everyone else is thinking...You make me feel poor, but a good poor.  It is always a pleasure to listen to the M5. Not only is it a beautiful car, but it sounds just as good. You really give me something to strive for. Kendal, I didnt get to listen to your ride this time, but Im kinda glad I didnt. Simplicity should never sound that damn good. You have those mids tuned just right for your grundgy and indie rock you love so much, and I love it. And to you, Mr. Chithead  ...Daniel, youre a great sport for letting us bust your balls all this time. But you showed up and actually had something to demo. I can tell that you have worked hard to get to the point youre at. I was very pleased with all the morel drivers, especially the tweeters. Next time Ill definitly have to stay longer. But my friend just had a baby this week and we had plans to have dinner and see him.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


>


me sees them.... and it looks angry


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Couple shots of some stuff that hasn't been pictured yet..

Drake's giant Fi 18










Fellippe's cool Kef sub install in the rear quarter panels and the 2 tone interior










Jason's new Mosconi amps










And the custom IB sub










Thesis subs through the ski pass in John's M5










And the nicely done A pillars


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Guys hate so much I couldn't make it to this meet. Seems like you guys had a great time with some great sounding rides. Drooling over the vette!!!!!!!!


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Hate that I missed this one. Never can win with family obligations. Time to "un-busy" my life.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

It was great meeting everyone this meet! THANKFULLY, It was worth the long and boring 4 hour drive  Especially when $2.98/gal in Clemson (i think we always have the cheapest gas)! I actually came into this meet knowing what a Focal Demo Disc is and what "imaging" is haha. I also finally got to hear Jason's sweet car. It was great meeting everyone and cool to know Felipe lives in my hometown.



PS; DRAKE I'M STILL BUMMED OUT


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

ameuba10 said:


> And to you, Mr. Chithead  ...Daniel, youre a great sport for letting us bust your balls all this time. But you showed up and actually had something to demo. I can tell that you have worked hard to get to the point youre at. I was very pleased with all the morel drivers, especially the tweeters. Next time Ill definitly have to stay longer.


I still didn't get to hear the Anarchy's - ARG! Next time perhaps Mr. Adam. 

Have to admit, I was very nervous about coming up there, without any processing, still working on driver placement, subwoofer installed that morning - but everyone was extremely helpful and offered up superb advice. That is what I enjoy the most, that this group is willing to share great info and maintain a wonderful sense of humor about it!


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

jooonnn said:


> It was great meeting everyone this meet! THANKFULLY, It was worth the long and boring 4 hour drive  Especially when $2.98/gal in Clemson (i think we always have the cheapest gas)! I actually came into this meet knowing what a Focal Demo Disc is and what "imaging" is haha. I also finally got to hear Jason's sweet car. It was great meeting everyone and cool to know Felipe lives in my hometown.
> 
> 
> 
> PS; DRAKE I'M STILL BUMMED OUT


So when are you coming down to CHS??


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

FG79 said:


> So when are you coming down to CHS??


I'll be there on the 14th for a few days let's meet up!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

btw thanks for the sweet sq disc you made for us jason. it made the ride home so much funner! 

anyways, i uploaded the sq disc mix i made for everyone to have if they would like, it's all just music i like so it may be a little biased 

http://fa1nt.net/sq

user; sq
pass; dynamat

inside joke on the dynamat tee hee


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

jooonnn said:


> PS; DRAKE I'M STILL BUMMED OUT


haha, you and me both. Being at the meet and listening to all the great cars made me miss having sound so much more, lol


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

jooonnn said:


> I'll be there on the 14th for a few days let's meet up!


That is kooky - that is when I'll be in C'town as well......3's a crowd


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

jooonnn said:


> I'll be there on the 14th for a few days let's meet up!


Ok, cool!



bertholomey said:


> That is kooky - that is when I'll be in C'town as well......3's a crowd


Shouldn't be a problem....and auditioning a home system is way more fun/normal than a car system, haha.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Jason I also really like the disc you made for the meet and have a question for you.

Several of the tracks faded out after a minute or two, so that, I'm assuming, you could fit more songs on the disc. What program did you use to burn it this way, or did you save separate, shorter copies of the songs?

I find that's an issue when I try to make demo discs... some songs I want to put on there are fantastic for certain things, but if it's by Dream Theater, chances are it's 10 minutes long and takes up a huge chunk of the available space on the disc. I'd love to be able to put little 1-2 minute increments to get a bunch of stuff on there.

Thanks!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

strakele said:


> Several of the tracks faded out after a minute or two, so that, I'm assuming, you could fit more songs on the disc. What program did you use to burn it this way, or did you save separate, shorter copies of the songs?
> 
> Thanks!


Not to answer for Jason but a Freeware product called Audacity can be used to do this.

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder

It is very easy to use. Start with an mp3 or other file that Audacity recognizes, edit like you would a Word Document, hit save as.....you have a WAV to burn onto a CD now.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I can do that, just wasn't sure if you could do it from some program without having to make a separate file.

Thanks.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

strakele said:


> Yeah I can do that, just wasn't sure if you could do it from some program without having to make a separate file.
> 
> Thanks.


pretty sure u can do it on itunes just right click the song


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I know you can tell it to only play part of a song... I just wasn't sure if it actually burned that way too since it still shows the original length in a playlist.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been wanting to do that for a long time. Most of the SQ discs that someone puts in to do an evaluation of a system - they listen to the first 10 - 30 seconds of a track and then skip to the next track. 

If a track has a great kickdrum - that can sometimes be determined in the first 10 seconds - don't need the 8 minute track. 

I was given an entire SQ disc where the average track length was about a minute - someone had used software to cut the songs - brilliant!

I was talking this over with Kendal, and he mentioned the software that he described in this thread. I haven't had time to download and try it yet. 

Jon - if you can find a way in iTunes...please share - that would be killer!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

That definitely is a great idea and just trimming, splitting or joining parts of a song doesn't require an entire re-encoding. There are about a million programs that do it out there, audacity is a good one, GoldWave is great too and I know many people who use that but you gotta pay for it.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Why did no one let me know about this, I would have loved to have gone


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude, that is totally on me. As I was trying to get things together, figuring out where to have it, I didn't go back through the previous thread to see who came last time. It's like when I go into a cd shop, there are always a bunch of cd's I have been wanting to buy, but when I get in there.... blank. I pm'd a few guys, but I forgot others. 

Sorry about that... would have liked to see your pug again, she would have had a good time running around the yard. I'll get you a pm when we do the Spring meet.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Dude, that is totally on me. As I was trying to get things together, figuring out where to have it, I didn't go back through the previous thread to see who came last time. It's like when I go into a cd shop, there are always a bunch of cd's I have been wanting to buy, but when I get in there.... blank. I pm'd a few guys, but I forgot others.
> 
> Sorry about that... would have liked to see your pug again, she would have had a good time running around the yard. I'll get you a pm when we do the Spring meet.


Not a big deal as I didn't have anything in my Focus to demo yet anyway, haha, but I like hearing everyone else's setups still.

The pug is still crazy as ever, but also still as cute as ever too, haha.


----------

